# Dymphna Cash of Monasterevin



## Spreebok (19 July 2015)

Hi all, hope it's okay to post this here?
I'm trying to get in contact with a lady caled Dymphna Cash who lives in Monasterevin, as she is listed as my Irish Cobs breeder.
I've found her on facebook and sent her a message and a friend request, but she does not appear to use it very often, and my messages go straight into her others folder, so she hasn't got my message (she has been active since I originally sent the message 1st June, and the message is showing as unseen still).

I've tried googling her name, but no luck!

Anyone able to help me out?


----------



## Puzzled (19 July 2015)

Sent u a pm.


----------



## Spreebok (20 July 2015)

Thanks Puzzled, that was a huge help


----------



## wendy59 (28 July 2015)

bonjour
Avez-vous réussi à contacter Dymphna Cash ? Car j'ai acheté un irish cob il y a peu de temps et son nom est indiqué sur le passeport irlandais de mon cheval, j'aurais donc aimé avoir plus d'information sur mon cheval.
merci


----------



## Spreebok (28 July 2015)

Translation courtesy of google:
Were you able to contact Dymphna Cash? Because I bought an Irish cob there is little time and his name appears on the Irish passport my horse , so I would have liked more information on my horse.
 Thank you

I'm afraid I haven't, I've messaged her on facebook but apparently she's the wife of a big time gypsy dealer, so chances of them remembering my horse are slim!


----------



## FiggyT (28 July 2015)

Hi Puzzled! Same question as the others on this post - I have a horse that originally came from Dymphna Cash. Would love to know some more history. Is it true that she is / wife of a big Gypsy dealer? Many thanks


----------



## Puzzled (28 July 2015)

Sent you a pm to!


----------



## FiggyT (29 July 2015)

Thanks lots much appreciated!


----------



## Garryowen (2 September 2015)

Hi there 

My name is Alex and I'm from Austria. 
Quite recently I bought an Irish Tinker and the passport of the horse says, Dymphna Cash is the previous owner. Now I would like to know more from the history of my horse. Is it possible to make contact with Dymphna Cash?

Some facts: The name of my horse is Garryowen Girl, born on January 1st 2009.

I'm looking forward to your response.

Best wishes, Alex


----------



## FiggyT (3 September 2015)

Garryowen said:



			Hi there 

My name is Alex and I'm from Austria. 
Quite recently I bought an Irish Tinker and the passport of the horse says, Dymphna Cash is the previous owner. Now I would like to know more from the history of my horse. Is it possible to make contact with Dymphna Cash?

Some facts: The name of my horse is Garryowen Girl, born on January 1st 2009.

I'm looking forward to your response.

Best wishes, Alex
		
Click to expand...

HI Alex

I eventually got a reply from her (Cash) saying she had no info on my horse. You will probs get the same answer!

Fiona


----------



## Garryowen (3 September 2015)

Hi Fiona,

thank you so much for your reply. Not so good, if there are no horse-infos. I'm full of curiosity.
* What training?
* Is my horse broken in? ('cause Garry is a little tomboy if I'm on the back on her).
* Is there a foal - is she a already a Horse-Mum? 

Questions about questions 

Alex


----------



## Mrs wolfe (12 May 2020)

Hi does anyone have any information on dymphna cash?


----------



## 1rstBailey (6 October 2020)

Puzzled said:



			Sent u a pm.
		
Click to expand...

I would like to have some info to. I bought a horse with her name on the passport.


----------



## abriella (22 November 2020)

Hi does anyone have any information on dymphna cash? 
I bought a horse with her name on the passport.


----------



## Beskim (29 January 2021)

*Puzzled -I'm in the same boat as the others, that I bought a horse that has her name on the passport too.  Can you pm me too Please and Thanks!*


----------



## Mals05 (29 January 2021)

I have tried to contact her but not managed to get hold of her. Someone told us that she and her husband run a very large dealership and that it is unlikely they would remember the horse.  They also buy horses at fares so I was told.  The horse we got via them turned out to be an absolute gem but when we first had her she was almost afraid of her own shadow so doubt it is a nice place.


----------



## Cortez (29 January 2021)

I happen to know the Cash family; they are indeed quite big dealers (they're not gypsies, though  ). It's unlikely that they would have any intimate knowledge of the horses they sell on, they have a large throughput and often buy and sell on very quickly.


----------



## Mals05 (29 January 2021)

Cortez said:



			I happen to know the Cash family; they are indeed quite big dealers (they're not gypsies, though  ). It's unlikely that they would have any intimate knowledge of the horses they sell on, they have a large throughput and often buy and sell on very quickly.
		
Click to expand...

May I ask what the standards of care are?  In my search for info I have come across a few people who had horses from them and most seemed to be pretty nervous to put it mildly. Thanks


----------



## Cortez (29 January 2021)

Mals05 said:



			May I ask what the standards of care are?  In my search for info I have come across a few people who had horses from them and most seemed to be pretty nervous to put it mildly. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

A lot of these horses will have come from sales and fairs and literally just passed through the yard. They are pretty typical Irish dealers; compared to English yards they would be considered a bit rough and ready. The lads (and lassies) themselves all hunt, and are good, tough riders, but not exactly polished. I've had a good few horses from them myself over the years, and ridden a few for them too. They're not the worst out there by any means, but they are not mollycoddlers.

P.S. anyone with experience of buying Irish horses will tell you that they are seldom the finished article. The majority of Irish horses are sold just backed.


----------



## Mals05 (29 January 2021)

Cortez said:



			A lot of these horses will have come from sales and fairs and literally just passed through the yard. They are pretty typical Irish dealers; compared to English yards they would be considered a bit rough and ready. The lads (and lassies) themselves all hunt, and are good, tough riders, but not exactly polished. I've had a good few horses from them myself over the years, and ridden a few for them too. They're not the worst out there by any means, but they are not mollycoddlers.

P.S. anyone with experience of buying Irish horses will tell you that they are seldom the finished article. The majority of Irish horses are sold just backed.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you 🙂
More or less what I was expecting.


----------

